# De hilo de cobre a clavija jack



## creative cb (Jul 7, 2006)

hola. necesito que alguien me diga si existe algun adaptador que sea para conectar pelos de cobre que vienen de unos altavoces a una clavija para auriculares (que creo que se llama jack o algo asi). me explico: por ejemplo los altavoces de un home cinema para conectarlos al aparato de dvd no se utilizan clavijas (por lo menos en el que utilizo yo  ) sino que son pelos de cobre que se meten por unas..como llamarlo..puertecillas. pues yo necesito esos pelos de cobre de 4 altavoces (2 left y 2 right)  meterlos de cada altavoz en una ''puertecilla'' y que por la otra parte del adaptador sea clavija jack para conectarlo al ordenador, ya que los ordenadores no tienen esas ''puertecillas''. creo que mas o menos me he explicado bien..jeje por favor que alguien conteste lo antes posible porque es para una inaguracion de una peluqueria y es mañana por la noche, y ahora no podemos poner musica   se lo agradeceria mucho si contestaran antes de mañana sabado antes de que cierren las tiendas, porque si me dicen que existe voy lanzado a comprarlo.

Muchas gracias por todo. Un saludo.


----------



## Dario Vega (Jul 7, 2006)

No creo que consigas ese adaptador, lo que puedes hacer es comprar una clavija (en inglés se llama plug) y que alguien te ayude a soldar los cables de los altavoces en el plug.

¿Estas seguro que el ordenador puede hacer sonar 4 altavoces desde su salida? En general no es asi

Exitos


----------



## icarus (Jul 7, 2006)

Si que existen yo consegui un jack macho para una guitarra electrica (son jack de los grandes) y vienen para soldar.Lo que vos nesecitas es un jack (esos que vienen para auriculares o walkman) ,si no conseguis haces lo siguiente :compras un jack macho (grande) y un adaptador de grande a pequeño como muestra la figura.Asegurate que los 2 sean mono(1 sola linea negra) o estereo (2 lineas negras).







Si no conseguistes ,o no entendistes algo,postea despues que leas esto yo te contestare.

Compra un soldador y estaño.Suerte en la inauguracion de la peluqueria.


----------



## creative cb (Jul 8, 2006)

ok intentaré hacerlo. muchas gracias por todo, si todo sale bien...¡me habeis salvado la vida!   os lo agradezco.

si no pudiera hacer lo que me has dicho, icarus, te pedire que me ayudes un poco aunque ya no se si podras porque es que vamos ''apretados'' con esto de la musica y los preparativos... venga pues eso muchas gracias a los 2!!

Un saludo.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 8, 2006)

si no he entendido mal lo que quieres hacer es empalmar los altavoces con la TV y el ordenador, bueno con la clavija Jack sueldas el cable mas luego ese mismo cable como no quieres destrozar los "pelillos"  que se conectan a la TV puedes hacer un corte por encima (unos 25 cm para poder trabajar bien) y con unas clemas o bornas empalmar todos los cables, es decir de los altavoces vendria un cable y con el empalme se te bifurcaria en 2 calbles (eso en una salida izquierda o derecha con las dos serian 4), antes de soldar los cables en la clavija Jack te doi un consejo el punto de abajo del todo es el neutral conque ahi deberias soldar los dos cables neutros que vallan a los cables neutros de los altavoces y el del medio y el de arriba del todo son los de salida de audio normales. No se si me he explicado bien, espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## soldar (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola amigos,

tengo unas dudas sobre los cables de auriculares. Intenté soldar un cable porque estaba partido y solo me funcionaba un auricular. Los 2 cables dentro de la manguera van juntos por lo que parece llevan una pintura aislante de color. La pintura es inflamable. Intenté soldar los cables con estaño y, no sé si soy yo, que no tengo ni idea de soldar pero, ese recubrimiento repele el estaño, y aún quemándolo no se adhiere. Los cables también llevan un hilito en el interior que soporta los tirones. 
Me he encontrado este tipo de cables también en un mouse, costaba soldar pero al final funciona. Con los auriculares y mi soldadura chapucera se me oye, pero flojo. No sé si será el auricular que está mal.

A ver si alguien me da luz en este asunto 

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 12, 2010)

Eso es alambre esmaltado y tiene que retirar la capa aislante con la llama de un fosforo o una vela.


----------

